# Foursquare Black Jacket and White Pants = completely ugly?



## gogetadbl (Oct 4, 2008)

WhiskeyMilitia had a sale on both of these...but they quickly sold out of the black pants that I wanted. The only color left was white, so I went for it. Later in the day they had the jacket version and I had a choice between black or white and since I want to be seen in the snow, I chose black. Was this a bad decision to have a black top and white bottom? 

I got the medium pants and large jacket. Anyone know about how the jacket fits? I usually wear a tight hoodie that is 44 chest and 34 waist, and this jacket is 51 chest and 36 waist. Is this gonna be too big?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Wear whatever you want. If someone gives you shit, slice their leg open with your board (I don't recommend this).

The jacket is a size up, but should fit just fine.


----------



## gogetadbl (Oct 4, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Wear whatever you want. If someone gives you shit, slice their leg open with your board (I don't recommend this).
> 
> The jacket is a size up, but should fit just fine.


haha, I'll tell them you told me to do it when they take me away


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't tell you anything.


----------

